# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Зачем вам русский?

## krasnyiakula

здравствуйте всем, тут пишу немного о себе а потом объясню почему мне охота по-русский говорить
мне 24 лет я мексиканский-американец по национальности. как долго я помню мне интересна была такая могучая держава, такая красивая страна, такая длинная и разнообразная история, такой сильный народ, что по настоящему называют "Российская федерация". 
я вырос в США у нас сплошное отношение теперь и всегда было с Россией. Россия загадка, иногда друг и иногда противник. мой интерес про России увеличивался когда я прочитал исторические книжки о второй мировой войне и о русским душе.
хотя я стал учить русский только когда мне было 18 лет поскольку моя девушка на тот момент, кстати она из Киева, меня научила, желание всегда существовал. 
теперь я вместе с мексиканской девушкой у нас сынок ему 7 месяцев. Он моя главная причина что русским мне хочется владеть как носитель. По моему важно что ему получиться знание разных языках. Наша семья по испанский конечно с ним говорит. В Америке официальный язык это английский поэтому на английском он будет говорить и я русскому  учу ему. я намерен правильно это сделать. 
а вы зачем вам русский?

----------


## Basil77

Minor corrections:   

> Здравствуйте (или Всем привет), напишу тут немного о себе, а потом объясню, почему мне хочется научиться говорить по-русски.
> Мне 24 года, я американец мексиканского происхождения. Сколько себя  помню, мне всегда была интересна такая могучая держава, такая красивая страна, такая длинная и разнообразная история, такой сильный народ , - то, что сейчас называется "Российская федерация". 
> Я вырос в США у нас сплошное отношение теперь и всегда было с Россией. (Last sentence is unclear  ). Россия - загадка, иногда друг, а иногда противник. Мой интерес к России увеличился, когда я прочитал исторические книжки о Второй Мировой Войне и о русской душе.
> Хотя я стал учить русский только в 18 (так как моя девушка на тот момент, кстати она из Киева, стала меня учить), желание существовало всегда. 
> Теперь я вместе с мексиканской девушкой и у нас есть сынок, ему 7 месяцев. Он - главная причина того, что русским я хочу овладеть, как носитель. По-моему важно, чтобы он получил знание разных языков. Конечно наша семья говорит с ним по-испанский. В Америке официальный язык - английский, поэтому он будет говорить на английском и ещё я учу его русскому. Я намерен сделать это правильно. 
> А зачем вам русский?

----------


## &amp;ryu

> Я вырос в США у нас сплошное отношение теперь и всегда было с Россией. (Last sentence is unclear  )

 Исходя из контекста он имел в виду "сложные" отношения.
Поправьте меня, но вроде бы на английском он имел в виду "solid"?

----------


## akawy

http://masterrussian.net/mforum/view...hp?f=1&t=20439 - загляни сюда может как раз то что надо???

----------


## Roza

> зачем вам русский?

 Хоть вопрос и не ко мне, но отвечу. Русский мой родной язык  ::  я на нем общаюсь, читаю и все остальное, чего и Вам желаю.

----------


## Lampada

Розочка, добро пожаловать!   ::

----------


## Roza

> Розочка, добро пожаловать!

 Спасибо за теплый прием.
А я все смотрю и смотрю на смайлика с флажком и все не пойму, что с ним не так? Только теперь поняла - флажок устарел.  ::    Шучу, конечно.

----------


## lanparks

Зачем мне (Канадскему библиотекарю) русский? 
Когда мне было пять лет, (пятдесять лет тому назад) мне понравилось фотографие молодой советской женщины, сидящая на тракторе. Подумала--какая прочность, какая стиль, какая героина! 
После моего лишенны детсва, (просто не было никаких других образцов для подражания у меня),  занималась русскому языком в университете, как будто бы он может превратить меня в похожей героиной. 
Конечно жизнь-- а не фотография-- произошла. 
Спасибо за вопроса! 
Пожалуйста, исправляйте мои ошибки.

----------


## Wowik

> Зачем мне, канадскому библиотекарю, русский? 
> Когда мне было пять лет, пятьдесят лет тому назад, мне понравилось фотография молодой советской женщины, сидящей на тракторе. Подумала -- какая прочность, какой стиль, какая героиня! 
> После моего трудного детства, просто не было никаких других образцов для подражания у меня, я занималась русским языком в университете, как будто бы он мог превратить меня в похожую героиню. 
> Конечно жизнь, а не фотография, прошла. 
> Спасибо за вопрос! 
> Пожалуйста, исправляйте мои ошибки.

 Наверно фото Прасковьи (Паши) Ангелиной ?     
А может еще каких-нибудь девушки из ее последовательниц?   ::

----------


## Seraph

Много русских героев женщин.   
Анна Александровна Тимофеева (Егорова) (23 сентября 1916(19160923) — 29 октября 2009) — лётчик-штурмовик, Герой Советского Союза (указ от 6 мая 1965 года, медаль № 10679), капитан. Участник Великой Отечественной войны.  Анна Александровна Тимофеева 
Ее тип самолета.  Ил-2.   Ил-2 
(Извините за мой плохой русский язык.)

----------


## BarsaX

> А вы зачем вам русский?

 Здравствуйте, Русский мой родной язык. На котором я общаюсь с родными и друзьями, читаю, и что самое главное я мыслю по-русски.   ::

----------


## Nastya :)

Всем привет  :: 
Русский язык родной для меня.По-моему, он довольно интересен и достоин того,чтобы его учили  ::  
Мне хотелось бы найти друзей,которые говорят на английском. Только боюсь мой английский еще плох..  ::  
Так же, если кто-то хочет практиковать русский,буду рада помочь)

----------


## deker

Nastya, your name sounds not good in English )

----------


## Nastya :)

> Nastya, your name sounds not good in English )

 Меня зовут Настя Горовая. Как иначе перевести имя?   ::

----------


## CoffeeCup

Лучше использовать полное имя "Anastacia" (или "Anastasia").
В подфоруме технической поддержки можно попросить великого и ужасного MasterAdmin, чтобы он сменил твой ник.   ::

----------


## shkesper

В русском языке слово "Настя" - очень красивое имя для девушки.
Но, к сожалению, в английском языке слово "nasty" означает  "отвратительный, неприятный, мерзкий".
Ну не понять им красивого имени "Настенька".
Видимо, Задорнов был прав  ::

----------


## Nastya :)

> В русском языке слово "Настя" - очень красивое имя для девушки.
> Но, к сожалению, в английском языке слово "nasty" означает  "отвратительный, неприятный, мерзкий".
> Ну не понять им красивого имени "Настенька".
> Видимо, Задорнов был прав

 знаю) Но предпочитаю свое имя использовать,а не ники..
Приятно,что хоть кому-то нравиться мое имя)хах спасибо)
Да ладно..Не обижай их)  ::

----------


## Nastya :)

> Лучше использовать полное имя "Anastacia" (или "Anastasia").
> В подфоруме технической поддержки можно попросить великого и ужасного MasterAdmin, чтобы он сменил твой ник.

 Спасибо)  ::

----------


## AndrewB

Нафига нам русский,нахрена нам английский.. В общем-то любой иностранный язык помогает. Я вообще-то горжусь тем,что владею русским. Вот-вот

----------


## jig

> здравствуйте всем, тут пишу немного о себе а потом объясню почему мне охота по-русский говорить
> мне 24 лет я мексиканский-американец по национальности. как долго я помню (it's better _"сколько себя помню"_ ) мне интересна была такая могучая держава, такая красивая страна, такая длинная и разнообразная история, такой сильный народ, что по настоящему называют "Российская федерация". 
> я вырос в США у нас сплошное отношение теперь (as far as I understand you wanted to say "у нас теперь _ровные_ отношения", i.e. kind of friends.) и всегда было с Россией (the idea is not clear). Россия загадка, иногда друг и иногда противник. мой интерес (про ) _к_ России (увеличивался) _увеличился_  (or even better "возрос", "вырос" ...) когда я прочитал исторические книжки о второй мировой войне и о (русским) _русской_ душе.
> хотя я стал учить русский только когда мне было 18 лет поскольку моя девушка на тот момент, кстати она из Киева, меня научила, желание всегда существовал._ it's better to say_: хотя я стал учить русский только когда мне было 18 лет поскольку моя девушка на тот момент меня научила, *кстати она из Киева*, желание всегда существовал_О_. 
> теперь я вместе с мексиканской девушкой у нас сынок ему 7 месяцев. Он моя главная причина что _(in the case it's better to use "по которой")_ русским мне хочется владеть как носитель _(as for me it's better to say "как родным")_. По моему важно что ему получиться знание разных языках. _(Probably, you wanted to say: по моему важно, чтобы он получил знания (or may be "представление") о разных языках)_ Наша семья по испанский _на испанском_ конечно с ним говорит. В Америке официальный язык это английский поэтому на английском он будет говорить и я русскому  учу ему _его_. я намерен правильно это сделать. 
> а вы зачем вам русский?  to use just: а вам (or "Вам") зачем русский?

 Well done! 
--
Alexey

----------


## Der Doktor

> В русском языке слово "Настя" - очень красивое имя для девушки.
> Но, к сожалению, в английском языке слово "nasty" означает  "отвратительный, неприятный, мерзкий".
> Ну не понять им красивого имени "Настенька".
> Видимо, Задорнов был прав

 Т тоже, к сожалению, «Настя» похоже на «nastIER” – и так, как «неприятнЕЕ» – но по-русски, мне нравится имя. 
Ну, я постараюсь обьяснять, почему я решил учить русский язык. Есть на самом деле много причин. В перьвом, 4 года назад, я училься русскую историю в школе и была очень интересная – но тоже печалная. Кто здесь знает книгу « Трагедия народа» Орландо Файджеса? К счастью, этот курс вклучал поездку в Россию и, конечно, я хотел поехать. Была просто отличная. Никогда я не делал так много. Москва и Санкт-Петербург в неделе. Но вспоминаю первый день, когда потерял распорт в Гостонпце – не мог обьяснить окраннику проблему и так я осозал, что русский наверно очень полезьниы язык! Впосле́дствии, спустя 2 года, начинал учить русский.  
Но не единственние причне. Когда я начинал учить русски, я считал язык (и русскую култьуру также) загадкой, которую я хотел разрешить. В англии, я признаю, мы знаем немного (почти ничего) о Россие и так я хочу лучше понимать культуру также.  И – я люблю языки вообще.  
Думаю, что это всё   ::

----------


## AKAK

> Originally Posted by shkesper  В русском языке слово "Настя" - очень красивое имя для девушки.
> Но, к сожалению, в английском языке слово "nasty" означает  "отвратительный, неприятный, мерзкий".
> Ну не понять им красивого имени "Настенька".
> Видимо, Задорнов был прав :mosking:   Ещё [s:3rlv7s8l]Т тоже[/s:3rlv7s8l], к сожалению, «Настя» похоже на «nastIER» – и так, как «неприятнЕЕ» – но по-русски, мне нравится имя.

 Повторюсь на всякий случай, что слово "Настя" произносится [н*а*ст'а], а не [н*а*стйа], т.е. (т.е.=то есть) звука "й" там нет, а звук "т' " мягкий (palatalized).   

> Ну, я постараюсь объяснять, почему я решил учить русский язык. Есть на самом деле много причин. Во-первых, 4 года назад[s:3rlv7s8l],[/s:3rlv7s8l] я изучал[s:3rlv7s8l]училься[/s:3rlv7s8l] историю России в школе. Она [s:3rlv7s8l]и была[/s:3rlv7s8l] очень интересная, но [s:3rlv7s8l]тоже[/s:3rlv7s8l] печальная. Кто-нибудь здесь знает книгу «Трагедия народа» Орландо Файджеса? К счастью, этот курс включал поездку в Россию и, конечно, я хотел съездить ("поехать" тоже можно, но "съездить" лучше). Поездка была просто отличная. Никогда я не успевал так много. Москва и Санкт-Петербург на одной неделе (или "в течение недели"). [s:3rlv7s8l]Но[/s:3rlv7s8l] Я вспоминаю первый день, когда потерял паспорт в Гостонпце (не знаю что это, может "гостинице"?) – я не мог обьяснить охраннику проблему, и тогда я осознал, что русский наверно очень полезный язык! Позже, спустя 2 года, я нач[s:3rlv7s8l]ин[/s:3rlv7s8l]ал учить русский.  
> Но это не единственная прична. Когда я начинал учить русский, я считал язык (и русскую культуру тоже) загадкой, которую я хотел разгадать. В Англии, мне кажется (I admit?), мы знаем мало (почти ничего) о России, и так (and so?) я хочу лучше понимать культуру также (не понял эту часть предложения).  И в целом – я вообще люблю языки.  
> Думаю, что это всё  :-)

----------


## Der Doktor

Спасибо за объяснение и исправление - не был уверен в произношении  ::  Но не знал, что нельзя пропускать слов как "она" - например в предложении "она была"; надо всегда начинать новое предложение со существительном?

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Но не знал, что нельзя пропускать таких слов как "она" - например в предложении "она была"; надо всегда начинать новое предложение с существительного?

 I learned Russian history. It [history] was very interesting. - Я изучал русскую историю. Она (история) была очень интересная. There were Russian history classes. - Были уроки русской истории. 
Хотя можно и так:  

> Во-первых, 4 года назад я изучал русскую историю в школе, был*о* очень интересн*о*, хотя и печалн*о*.

  

> К счастью, этот курс вклучал поездку в Россию и, конечно, я хотел поехать. Был*о* просто отличн*о*.

----------


## AKAK

> Спасибо за объяснение и исправление - не был уверен в произношении :-) Не знал, что нельзя пропускать слов как "она" - например в предложении "она была";

 "*Но* не знал" -- не очень по-русски звучит тут, но это мелочи. 
"Она" здесь подлежащее. Предложения без подлежащего -- это либо односоставные предложения (в них нельзя  добавить подлежащее без искажения смысла), либо неполные двусоставные предложения (в них можно восстановить подлежащее из контекста). Примеры из литературы можно посмотреть, например, тут: http://rus.1september.ru/articlef.php?ID=200304703. В твоём случае это было бы неполное предложение.  
Долго думал почему тут нельзя опускать (=пропускать) подлежащее. Похоже, нельзя, чтобы пропущеное подлежащее раньше упониналось не как подлежащее, а как дополнение. Поэтому нельзя "[история] Была печальная." после "*Я* изучал историю." или "[поездка] Была просто отличная." после "*Курс* включал поездку."  Примеров, где это не так, я не смог придумать. 
Однако, сказать "Поездка входила в курс. [поездка] Была просто отличная." тоже получается плохо, но, похоже, не из-за грамматики, а потому что просто так не говорят. 
Кроме того, часто говорят "Было очень интересно." и "Было просто отлично."  Это безличные односоставные предложения. В отличие от "Поездка была..." говорится не о самой поездке, а о ситуации с поездкой в целом. 
Ещё я добавил местоимения "я" в нескольких местах. Без них можно было обойтись, но с ними там лучше по стилю.   

> надо всегда начинать новое предложение с существительного?

 Лучше: "Всегда надо... ?", "Всегда ли надо... ?", "Надо ли всегда... ?" Но "Надо всегда" тоже допустимо, по-моему, только звучит по-разговорному. 
Не обязательно. Кроме уже упомянутых односоставных и неполных предложений, где существительного может вообще не быть, ещё можно менять порядок слов в предложении в некоторых пределах. Это может влиять на логическое ударение и стиль. Например:
Поездка была просто отличная. -- обычный порядок слов.
Была поездка просто отличная. -- похоже на какой-то повествовательный стиль, так говорят персонажи в книжках иногда.
Просто отличная поездка была. -- логическое ударение на "просто отличная", характерно для разговорной речи.

----------


## mishau_

> .... какая героина!

 Это в мемориз!   ::

----------


## kmisoft

Я вот тоже очень удивился - кому может придти в голову учить русский язык? Если хочется поучить "что-нибудь", я бы выбрал китайский. Ну или итальянский/испанский/французский. К сожалению, кроме своего размера и своеобразного "характера" Россия в мире ничем особо не выделилась.

----------


## Apheliont

> Я вот тоже очень удивился - кому может придти в голову учить русский язык? Если хочется поучить "что-нибудь", я бы выбрал китайский. Ну или итальянский/испанский/французский. К сожалению, кроме своего размера и своеобразного "характера" Россия в мире ничем особо не выделилась.

 Ты глубоко заблуждаешься. Либо ты плохо знаком с историей, либо тебе не приходилось взглянуть на этот вопрос со стороны  ::

----------


## lemoni

А я раньше не выдержала слышать ни одного русского слова! Однако два с половиной года назад, я решила посмотреть в инете русский алфавит для того, что я хотела узнать звук русских букв. Я продолжала входить в этот сайт каждый день и мало-помалу не понимая как, моё любопытство превратилось в интерес. Кроме этого, я поняла, что чем больше я изучала, тем больше мне хотелось выучить его. Поэтому я и решила заниматься русским как можно чаще. В начале, я занималась сама и практически сама выучила произношение, грамматику и много слов. Дело в том, что нельзя выучить язык не практикуясь в устной речи. Ничего не поделаешь, ведь я не живу в Москве. Я всё ещё продолжаю изучение и кто знает, может быть когда-нибудь у меня получится говорить по-русски правильно! Спасибо за то, что Вы прочли моё сообщение!

----------


## Siberian.Bear

*lemoni*
Ваш русский язык очень хорош. Всего несколько незначительных ошибок, в остальном всё прекрасно.

----------


## dimon4ik

> А я раньше не выдержала слышать ни одного русского слова! Однако два с половиной года назад, я решила посмотреть в инете русский алфавит для того, что я хотела узнать звук русских букв. Я продолжала входить в этот сайт каждый день и мало-помалу не понимая как, моё любопытство превратилось в интерес. Кроме этого, я поняла, что чем больше я изучала, тем больше мне хотелось выучить его. Поэтому я и решила заниматься русским как можно чаще. В начале, я занималась сама и практически сама выучила произношение, грамматику и много слов. Дело в том, что нельзя выучить язык не практикуясь в устной речи. Ничего не поделаешь, ведь я не живу в Москве. Я всё ещё продолжаю изучение и кто знает, может быть когда-нибудь у меня получится говорить по-русски правильно! Спасибо за то, что Вы прочли моё сообщение!

  
Впечатление такое, что Вы русскоговорящая или владеете русским как минимум в совершенстве, применяете сленг и все это за два с половиной года??? Это кажется мне полным нереалом, ведь ни для кого не секрет что русский - один из самых сложных и такой текст как Вы составили не под силу даже для google!

----------


## Lampada

> А я раньше не выдержала слышать ни одного русского слова! Однако два с половиной года назад, я решила посмотреть в инете русский алфавит для того, что я хотела узнать звук русских букв. Я продолжала входить в этот сайт каждый день и мало-помалу не понимая как, моё любопытство превратилось в интерес. Кроме этого, я поняла, что чем больше я изучала, тем больше мне хотелось выучить его. Поэтому я и решила заниматься русским как можно чаще. В начале, я занималась сама и практически сама выучила произношение, грамматику и много слов. Дело в том, что нельзя выучить язык не практикуясь в устной речи. Ничего не поделаешь, ведь я не живу в Москве. Я всё ещё продолжаю изучение и кто знает, может быть когда-нибудь у меня получится говорить по-русски правильно! Спасибо за то, что Вы прочли моё сообщение!

 (Не совсем понятно первое предложение).  _Я раньше не могла понять на слух ни одного русского слова. Однако два с половиной года назад, я решила найти в инете русский алфавит для того, чтобы узнать, как звучат русские буквы. Я продолжала заходить на этот сайт каждый день и мало-помалу (я даже не поняла, как это случилось) моё любопытство превратилось в интерес. Кроме этого, я поняла, что чем больше я занималась русским, тем больше мне хотелось выучить его хорошо. Поэтому я и решила заниматься русским как можно чаще. Вначале я занималась самостоятельно и практически сама выучила произношение, грамматику и много слов. Дело в том, что нельзя выучить язык, не практикуясь в устной речи. Ничего не поделаешь, ведь я не живу в Москве. Я всё ещё продолжаю изучение и кто знает, может быть, когда-нибудь у меня получится говорить по-русски правильно! Спасибо за то, что Вы прочли моё сообщение!_
______________________ 
Умничка!  :: 
Хорошо, что ты к нам пришла.  Добро пожаловать!

----------


## lemoni

Спасибо всем за добрые слова. Вы усилите мою волю, чтобы совершенствоваться в языке  ::  Я стараюсь выучить хороший русский ведь, ваш язык один из самых прекрасных мира.  
Лампада - хорошо, что я к вам пришла  :: 
А вот, переменю первое предложение. _А раньше русский язык мне совсем не понравился. То есть, я не хотела слышать ни одного слова._
Кстати, как только я начала изучать его, я стала думать по-другому...   ::

----------


## dimon4ik

> Спасибо всем за добрые слова. Вы усилите мою волю, чтобы совершенствоваться в языке  Я стараюсь выучить хороший русский ведь, ваш язык один из самых прекрасных мира.  
> Лампада - хорошо, что я к вам пришла 
> А вот, переменю первое предложение. _А раньше русский язык мне совсем не понравился. То есть, я не хотела слышать ни одного слова._
> Кстати, как только я начала изучать его, я стала думать по-другому...

 1. А вот, переменю первое предложение. = Лучше написать: "изменю" вместо "переменю". Понятие "перемены" используется в смысле глобальные изменения в жизни человека или в другом смысле - перерыв между занятиями в школе - англ. аналогия break). Также есть фразеологизм "Ветер перемен".
В повседневной жизни чаще используется слово "изменить". 
2. "Я не хотела слышать ни одного слова" - тоже стиличтически неверно. Правильнее сказать "Не могла слышать ни одного слова" или же "Для меня было невыносимым слышать русские слова."

----------


## lemoni

Спасибо за исправления dimon4ik.
Всё понятно! Очень важно когда носители языка тебя исправляют  ::

----------


## Eric C.

> и такой текст как Вы составили не под силу даже для google!

 LOL 
И это тоже в memories.

----------


## julia_s7

> Зачем мне (Канадскему библиотекарю) русский? 
> Когда мне было пять лет, (пятдесять лет тому назад) мне понравилось (пронравилАсь) фотографие (фотографиЯ)молодой советской женщины, сидящая (сидящЕЙ) на тракторе. Подумала--какая прочность, какая (какОЙ) стиль, какая героина! (героинЯ) 
> После моего лишенны (полного лишения) детсва, (просто не было никаких других образцов для подражания у меня),  занималась русскому (русским) языком в университете, как будто бы он может(смог бы) превратить меня в похожей (похожУЮ) героиной.(героинЮ) 
> Конечно жизнь-- а не фотография-- произошла. 
> Спасибо за вопроса! 
> Пожалуйста, исправляйте мои ошибки.

 Привет!
У вас приятный русский- читать не сложно! Окончания и прочие грамматические неточности восприяте не сильно портят!
Насчет советских женщин- они и правда героини.
Сейчас ценности поменялись и таких фотографий не встретишь.
Труд-это нынче не модно, большой счет в банке чаще больше вызывает признания молодежи. К сожалению.

----------


## Eric C.

> Труд-это нынче не модно, большой счет в банке чаще больше вызывает признания молодежи. К сожалению.

 Почему "к сожалению"? Разве это не доказательство того, что человек чего-то добился в жизни?

----------


## Demonic_Duck

> а вы зачем вам русский?

 как сказать "on a whim" по-русски?  ::

----------


## Lampada

> как сказать "on a whim" по-русски?

 _Из прихоти._  _Просто так, ни с того, ни с сего._ _С бухты-барахты._  http://www.anglais.ru/2010/11/on-a-whim/

----------


## russiafreak17

Зачем мне, американскому подростку, русский язык... 
Пять лет тому назад (когда мне было десять), я был в Германии. В то время я хотел учить немецкий язык. Это был первый раз, когда мне нужно было говорить на иностранному языке, но это мне не мешал. Мне очень нравилось. В Европе, я слышал много разных языков с нескольких стран континента, как например испанский, итальянский, французский, польский и, конечно, немецкий. У меня была книга история, в которой были советские плакаты. Мне казалось, что странное писание было и красивое, и интересное. Пять лет позже я занимаюсь языком как хобби.  ::

----------


## delog

> Зачем мне, американскому подростку, русский язык... 
> Пять лет тому назад (когда мне было десять), я был в Германии. В то время я хотел учить немецкий язык. Это был первый раз, когда мне нужно было говорить на иностранном_ языке, но это мне не мешало. Мне очень нравилось. В Европе, я слышал много разных языков с нескольких стран континента, как, например, испанский, итальянский, французский, польский и, конечно, немецкий. У меня была книга по истории, в которой были советские плакаты. Мне казалось, что странное написание было и красивое, и интересное. Пять лет позже я начал заниматься языком как хобби.  
> or 
> Пять лет уже я занимаюсь языком как хобби.

 It is not clear, you've been studying Russian language for five years or you have started to study it after five years?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Пять лет позже я занимаюсь языком как хобби.

 Пять лет спустя (or Через пять лет) я занимаюсь языком как хобби.

----------


## russiafreak17

Я в первый раз видел тексты на русском в десять лет. Однако, я не начал серьезное изучение языка до тех мор, как мне было пятнадцать, так что...в самом деле, я точно не знаю, как это правильно выражать. Может быть, как написал Громозека, или что-то другое? 
Спасибо большое за помощь.  ::

----------


## delog

> Я в первый раз увидел тексты на русском в десять лет. Однако, я не начинал серьезно_ изучать язык_ до тех пор, пока мне не исполнилось пятнадцать, так что... в самом деле, я точно не знаю, как это правильно сказать. Может быть, как написала Громозека, или как-то по-другому? 
> Спасибо большое за помощь.

 Well, then "Пять лет спустя я начал заниматься языком как хобби." - Five years later, I began to study the language as a hobby.

----------


## IceQueen

Я была рождена в России вообще но мои родители двинулись в Ричмонд когда мне было около три года. Я занималась именно английским языком на протяжении одного года чтобы свободно общаться в новой стране. Сейчас я  стараюсь не забывать мой родной язык и я надеюсь что Россия будет посещена мною в один день.

----------


## alexsms

> Я родилась в России, но мои родители переехали в Ричмонд, когда мне было около трёх лет. Я занималась именно английским языком на протяжении одного года, чтобы свободно общаться в новой стране. Сейчас я  стараюсь не забывать свой родной язык и надеюсь когда-нибудь посетить Россию.

 Много ли американцев сейчас хотят изучать русский? Или таких не очень много? Я знаю, что в Северной Каролине есть довольно много детей русских эмигрантов (in the area of Tech Triangle or Science Triangle, called something like that)? Насколько я знаю, всё-таки, испанский сейчас _numero uno_ для вас, на втором месте, возможно, французский. Русский - это экзотика? хобби?

----------


## IceQueen

О да.  Испанский является одним из популярных в наше государство но Россия моя родная страна и поэтому я изучаю Русский. 
Ну о людях wishing (?) изучать Русский... Я одна кто пытается понять все и involving (?) язык этой страны из своих друзей. Много из них как ты знаешь изучают сильно _Español_ 
Btw (?) я ничего не слышал о русских эмигрантов в NC

----------


## alexsms

> О да.  Испанский - один из популярных языков в нашей стране, но Россия - моя родная страна, и поэтому я изучаю Русский. 
> О тех, кто хочет изучать русский... Из моих друзей  только я одна пытаюсь всё понять и увлекаюсь языком этой страны. Многие из них, как ты знаешь, много занимаются испанским. 
> Кстати, я ничего не слышала о русских эмигрантах в Северной Каролине.

 Один школьник из Северной Каролины говорил, что у него есть друзья из семей русских иммигрантов. Это одна из причин, по которой он начал в школе изучать русский язык как иностранный.

----------


## Aurelian

Русский язык - самый нормальный язык. Все звуки чёткие, однозначные, естественные, говори себе не напрягаясь. Что захотел, то и сказал, слова все отчётливые и понятные, не надо сидеть и гадать что сказали. В языке много конфирмативных признаков в виде окончаний по роду, числу, падежу, которые позволяют следить за правильностью отношений предметов разговора. Русский алфавит содержит весь набор нормальных человеческих звуков речевого аппарата нормального физически полноценного человека, (всё остальное - это дефекты речи, это не нужно). Русский язык, учитывая огромную площадь его распространения, очень однородный язык. Как говорят в Калининграде, точно так же говорят и во Владивостоке. Многие жалуются что у русского языка сложная грамматика, так вы не столько грамматику учите, сколько сам язык. Грамматика - это костыли, которые когда-то помогали ходить, но которые потом за ненужностью выбрасывают. Короче учите самый правильный язык на Земле и да пребудет с вами Сила.

----------


## Lampada

> Русский язык - самый нормальный язык. Все звуки чёткие, однозначные, естественные, говори себе не напрягаясь. Что захотел, то и сказал, слова все отчётливые и понятные, не надо сидеть и гадать что сказали. В языке много конфирмативных признаков в виде окончаний по роду, числу, падежу, которые позволяют следить за правильностью отношений предметов разговора. Русский алфавит содержит весь набор нормальных человеческих звуков речевого аппарата нормального физически полноценного человека, (всё остальное - это дефекты речи, это не нужно). Русский язык, учитывая огромную площадь его распространения, очень однородный язык. Как говорят в Калининграде, точно так же говорят и во Владивостоке. Многие жалуются что у русского языка сложная грамматика, так вы не столько грамматику учите, сколько сам язык. Грамматика - это костыли, которые когда-то помогали ходить, но которые потом за ненужностью выбрасывают. Короче учите самый правильный язык на Земле и да пребудет с вами Сила.

 Я присоединяюсь к просьбе не троллить, то есть не пороть здесь чушь несусветную. 
И почему запятую перед "что" не ставишь?

----------


## Crocodile

> И почему запятую перед "что" не ставишь?

 Там не только перед "что" запятых не хватает. Но, не запятыми едиными жив человек.  :: 
@*Aurelian*, слишком толсто. Да прибудет и с тобой Сила. Always.

----------


## Marcus

> @Aurelian, слишком толсто. Да прибудет и с тобой Сила. Always.

 Профессиональный тролль Крокодил почувствовал родственную душу.

----------


## Crocodile

> Профессиональный тролль Крокодил почувствовал родственную душу.

 Воистину. Тут главное - сделать из алмаза бриллиант. А троллей приятных собеседников тут немало.  ::

----------


## OnaMenyaZovjot

Всем привет!  
Так как много времени после последного сообщения пришло, я начинаю писать снова. 
Зачем мне русский? На самом деле я считаю важным знать языки. Не важно какой, но язык полезен чтобы лучше понимать культуру и смылсы людей нашего мира. Чем больше знание о людях, чем лучше.  
Я познакомился с русским языком когда мне исполнилось 15 лет. Я познакомился с знакомым моих родителей, занимающийся с восточными языками. Он мне подарил учебник по русскому языку и я сразу влюбился в этот язык. Не знаю почемy, но я был увлечен словами, которые очень странно выгладили. Я сам меня учил алфавиту. Это было начало моей страсти к русскому.  
Я уже три года учусь этот язык. Сейчас я в России по обмену. Я до сих пор нашего знакома обожаю из-за того, что он мне подарил в то время этот учебник.  
Я нашел мою любовь  ::

----------


## LXNDR

зачем МНЕ русский? 
it's stuck with me since my childhood when I was learning speech, and I can't get rid of it  ::

----------


## Eledhwen

Сижу и думаю: на этом форуме люди доброжелательно относятся к моим соотечественникам и России. Надо мне быть помягче и снисходитенее.
А то я непримиримый противник американской внешней политики и их потреблятского образа жизни. И поэтому, можно сказать, воюю на информационном фронте, привлекая к этому делу свои навыки дизайнера и вообще креативного человека. 
Так что простите за резкие слова, сказаные ранее. ) Но не провоцируйте — кусаться буду. ))

----------


## Aurelian

> Сижу и думаю: на этом форуме люди доброжелательно относятся к моим соотечественникам и России. Надо мне быть помягче и снисходитенее.
> А то я непримиримый противник американской внешней политики и их потреблятского образа жизни. И поэтому, можно сказать, воюю на информационном фронте, привлекая к этому делу свои навыки дизайнера и вообще креативного человека. 
> Так что простите за резкие слова, сказаные ранее. ) Но не провоцируйте — кусаться буду. ))

 
А ты что, боишься что придут американцы и не дадут тебе пивные бутылки на бордюре оставлять, а потом ссать в лифте приговаривая "Спасибо деду за победу"?

----------


## Paul G.

> А ты что, боишься что придут американцы и не дадут тебе пивные бутылки на бордюре оставлять, а потом ссать в лифте приговаривая "Спасибо деду за победу"?

 За такие высказывания надо банить сразу. 
А по существу вопроса, американцам плевать, кто и как оставляет бутылки и где опорожняет мочевой пузырь, даже если они непосредственно оккупируют какое-либо государство. Главное, чтобы ресурсы (любых видов) перетекали в США из этой страны (и со всего мира). Некоторые люди готовы умереть за свободу, другие готовы слюнявить сочную колбаску, скрючившись под американским сапогом и приговаривая "спасибо дяде Сэму". Jedem das Seine.

----------


## Lampada

Обыкновенные американцы, в большинстве своём, действительно доброжелательные, незавидущие и вежливые. Таких постов, как последние здесь, они не поймут. Не поймут такой злости и ядовитости против их страны. А если и поймут, то просто будут испытывать чувство жалости; они, скорее всего, предположат, что имеют дело с маниакальными, депрессивнымы людьми. Алексей бы эти посты вытер, как неуместные. Для кого они здесь, на Мастер Russian?

----------


## Valda

> Обыкновенные американцы, в большинстве своём, действительно доброжелательные, *незавидущие*

 Пока не еврейские-американцы  ::

----------


## Aurelian

> А по существу вопроса, американцам плевать, кто и как оставляет бутылки и где опорожняет мочевой пузырь, даже если они непосредственно оккупируют какое-либо государство. Главное, чтобы ресурсы (любых видов) перетекали в США из этой страны (и со всего мира). Некоторые люди готовы умереть за свободу, другие готовы слюнявить сочную колбаску, скрючившись под американским сапогом и приговаривая "спасибо дяде Сэму". Jedem das Seine.

 Перестаньте беспокоиться о ресурсах, которые вам лично никогда не принадлежали и не принадлежат. Научитесь для начала мусором в урну попадать.

----------


## Paul G.

> Перестаньте беспокоиться о ресурсах, которые вам лично никогда не принадлежали и не принадлежат. Научитесь для начала мусором в урну попадать.

 1. Принадлежали, принадлежат и будут принадлежать.
2. Вы, батенька, я гляжу, русофоб? И заодно колбасный мигрант (реальный или потенциальный)? (Обычно эти два определения связаны друг с другом).

----------


## Paul G.

> Обыкновенные американцы, в большинстве своём, действительно доброжелательные, незавидущие и вежливые. Таких постов, как последние здесь, они не поймут. Не поймут такой злости и ядовитости против их страны. А если и поймут, то просто будут испытывать чувство жалости; они, скорее всего, предположат, что имеют дело с маниакальными, депрессивнымы людьми. Алексей бы эти посты вытер, как неуместные. Для кого они здесь, на Мастер Russian?

 1. "Обыкновенные американцы" ведомы "необыкновенными американцами". Как пастухи ведут овец. Овцы и не понимают, почему они веселы, вежливы и доброжелательны, потому что не знают, откуда всё берется. Чтобы никому не было оскорбительным такое сравнение - это просто библейский сюжет.
2. Мне тоже интересно, для кого здесь, на masterrussian, пишет русофоб Aurelian? Он думает, люди будут читать his crap и восторгаться?

----------


## Aurelian

> 1. Принадлежали, принадлежат и будут принадлежать.
> 2. Вы, батенька, я гляжу, русофоб? И заодно колбасный мигрант (реальный или потенциальный)? (Обычно эти два определения связаны друг с другом).

 Вот оно, полюбуйтесь. Хорошо когда тебе принадлежат российские ресурсы: можно на всех ярлыки навесить, можно всех жизни учить.

----------


## Paul G.

> можно на всех ярлыки навесить, можно всех жизни учить.

 1. Не на всех, только на особо отличившихся.
2. Ярлык - вещь полезная. Предупреждает, что туда ходить не надо, можно вляпаться.
3. Век живи - век учись. Хоть бы и у меня, я плохому не научу.

----------


## Eric C.

> 1. Принадлежали, принадлежат и будут принадлежать.
> 2. Вы, батенька, я гляжу, русофоб? И заодно колбасный мигрант (реальный или потенциальный)? (Обычно эти два определения связаны друг с другом).

 Позвольте спросить, относите ли вы себя к американофобам?

----------


## Lampada

Какая *здесь* на фиг разница, кто за, а кто против?  Вы для разборок собрались?
Заканчивайте базар, потому что скоро все эти офф-топики вытру.

----------


## Paul G.

> Позвольте спросить, относите ли вы себя к американофобам?

 Нет. 
Но в качестве обобщающего ответа советую посмотреть *американский* сериал "V" (или хотя бы прочитать его краткое изложение).

----------


## dic

> Какая *здесь* на фиг разница, кто за, а кто против?  Вы для разборок собрались?
> Заканчивайте базар, потому что скоро все эти офф-топики вытру.

  ::  Американцы в

----------

